# ArcheryTalk's Vegas 2010 Coverage



## My-Time (Mar 21, 2009)

*Cant wait* :dancing: *!* *Thx* *AT for Brining it to us again in 2010.:cheers:*


----------



## txarcher1 (Aug 5, 2003)

*I am so Ready. - Let's Do It! 
Thanks AT. - You're The Best!*


----------



## shooter74 (Jul 7, 2005)

bring it on


----------



## chadrico63 (Jan 20, 2010)

Cool. Looking forward to keeping track on how my buddy does there.


----------



## kelly101 (Feb 16, 2010)

So, how did everyone do in Vegas?


----------



## fmoss3 (Apr 20, 2003)

The Riveria has closed SPLASH bar....They have set aside the bar in leroys sports club for WAF and archerytalk people to meet and mingle Fri and sat nite.:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## andy1996 (Feb 15, 2004)

kelly101 said:


> So, how did everyone do in Vegas?


Uhhh--it hasn't started yet, it kicks off this Friday


----------



## fmoss3 (Apr 20, 2003)

Shooting hasn't started yetbut.............the fun has begun.
NFAA meeting done and ranges are being set up as I type.
Weather: 71 degrees and sunny today......Tommorrow there is one black cloud.out..........President Obama is in town (JOKE) and no air rides to sitesee.
Frank


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

:shade: Cool:shade:


----------



## pimpmybow (May 10, 2009)

Let's see if you can one up Kbrando and that ATA coverage.
Big shoes to fill. LOL. This thread will be my eyes and ear to Vegas. Lots of pictures please.


----------



## Bear Foot old (Sep 22, 2005)

getting ready to leave Dallas we'll be there soon.:darkbeer:


----------



## shooter74 (Jul 7, 2005)

could someone please post a pic this is killing me.


----------



## Papa John 1 (Jan 28, 2010)

Got a lot of friends there from my archery club in cluding Sarah Lance and Glen Campbell cant wait to see how they do. Go Lincoln Bowmen!!!!!


----------



## rgauvin (Feb 20, 2007)

Give em hell Janice!! We are proud of you!!!


----------



## radscubaguy (Jan 17, 2010)

*Telecast????*

Will any of the shoot be televised? If so can we see it on some commercial channel (ESPN??) or some internet site? If there is I sure would like to see it.


----------



## frank_jones (Mar 2, 2006)

*tv*



radscubaguy said:


> Will any of the shoot be televised? If so can we see it on some commercial channel (ESPN??) or some internet site? If there is I sure would like to see it.


wishful thinking, not many people want to watch indoor archery. its a shame, poker and curling get more coverage on espn.


----------



## rgauvin (Feb 20, 2007)

no scores up yet....


----------



## DBLLNGR (Mar 15, 2007)

man i know hey im waiting impatiently here


----------



## mikep43019 (Dec 2, 2007)

they have live scoring on eastons website. Looks like there are 45 perfect scores so far in Pro class. Chance and Jesse broadwater at the top with 300 29x


----------



## JDIII (Jan 19, 2010)

Have been checking Easton's website also. Many scores missing but I am on the east coast and they are in a different time zone out in Vegas so many may have not shot yet.

eastonarchery.com

(apparently I am not allowed to post link's in my post because my post count is not high enough)


----------



## bombo (Jul 31, 2004)

*vegas scores*

http://www.ianseo.net/TourData/2010/48/IC.xml


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

45 people shooting 300 30x's on the first day. I've never been to vegas but that just seems insane.

1 Canadian
1 Puerto Rican
1 Norweigan
1 United Kingdom

44 USA


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

asa_low12 said:


> 45 people shooting 300 30x's on the first day. I've never been to vegas but that just seems insane.
> 
> 1 Canadian
> 1 Puerto Rican
> ...


Uh that would be 300 with 30 tens!!! Not 30 x's  Ken


----------



## TH30060X (Jan 7, 2006)

I BOW 2 said:


> Uh that would be 300 with 30 tens!!! Not 30 x's  Ken


shewwwwww, I thought the same thing. Thats unheard of all of them shooting 30x's. I Rooting for NW Ohio pro rookie Ben Cleland. He walked through the YMFS last year. Hope he makes it to the shoot off.


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

I BOW 2 said:


> Uh that would be 300 with 30 tens!!! Not 30 x's  Ken


It says day 1 x's on the score sheet. What do I not know about?


----------



## FrzrFilling (Oct 6, 2009)

At Vegas - the very center is an X - scores 10 but the next smallest ring also scores 10 - 


So an X is a "higher" rank and tie breaker for tie scores.

(At least that is what I was told.)


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

FrzrFilling said:


> At Vegas - the very center is an X - scores 10 but the next smallest ring also scores 10 -
> 
> 
> So an X is a "higher" rank and tie breaker for tie scores.
> ...



Yes the very center scores a 10 but it is a 10x if it is in the x ring. These guys shot 300 (30 10's) with 30x's (absolutely perfect).


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

Look at the scores closely!!!

Total 10 X 
1 18D BEAUBOUEF Chance US USA Usa 300 0 0 0 300 30 29 
1 18C BROADWATER Jesse US USA Usa 300 0 0 0 300 30 29 
1 22C GELLENTHIEN Braden US USA Usa 300 0 0 0 300 30 29 
1 31D GRIMWOOD Liam GB GBR Gbr 300 0 0 0 300 30 29 

300 score 30 tens 29 x's Ken


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

I BOW 2 said:


> Look at the scores closely!!!
> 
> Total 10 X
> 1 18D BEAUBOUEF Chance US USA Usa 300 0 0 0 300 30 29
> ...


Nowhere on the nfaa page do I see a 29 by any of the above people. It says 300 and under the "x's" column it says 30.


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

But I am seeing that there was no 300 with 29x's. It goes from 300 30 to 299 29. I am very confused.


----------



## Bowjoe1972 (Oct 29, 2008)

Where's Reo ??? I dont see a score for him !!!


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

Bowjoe1972 said:


> Where's Reo ??? I dont see a score for him !!!


#5:slice:


----------



## Bowjoe1972 (Oct 29, 2008)

asa_low12 said:


> #5:slice:


I looked over on eastons page and dident see him...Thanks


----------



## Kurt D. (Jul 3, 2007)

pimpmybow said:


> Let's see if you can one up Kbrando and that ATA coverage.
> Big shoes to fill. LOL. This thread will be my eyes and ear to Vegas. Lots of pictures please.


Sorry for making everyone wait.. I've had tech issue after tech issue here.. All the updates will be posted on the vegas website.. I'm uploading some of the vendor videos right now.. Tomorrow there will be a lot more up to look at.


----------



## Kurt D. (Jul 3, 2007)

We appologise for the techical difficulties.. We are unable to upload any updates to the vegas page tonight. Check back tomorrow and we should have everything ironed out.


----------



## 2-STROKE (Aug 17, 2006)

asa_low12 said:


> But I am seeing that there was no 300 with 29x's. It goes from 300 30 to 299 29. I am very confused.


You may have to scroll your window over to the right, as it lists the score total, number of 10s, and then lastly number of X's. Looks like you are only seeing the total, and total 10s.
For example, you will see a score as 300, 30, 27.


----------



## V.A.S.A (Mar 31, 2009)

*Looks like he finished out 5th with 300/29 X*



asa_low12 said:


> #5:slice:


the line up for 300s is a little different this year.


----------



## luvyellow (Feb 28, 2006)

*Videos*

Lookin' forward to seeing the videos!:smile:


----------



## bonie (Feb 22, 2008)

*Reos score*

Reo has a 300 with 28 X's for day 1.


----------



## frank_jones (Mar 2, 2006)

*score*

I noticed on the eastons web page that there is no score for dee wilde for day two. did he miss the shooting start time? he shoots senior pro.


----------



## TH30060X (Jan 7, 2006)

what time do they shoot today?


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Live Streaming Vegas Video 

click here


----------



## JovenPadaguan (Dec 6, 2004)

Scores are running LIVE 
-14 compound unlimited guys after 12 arrows in the 2nd round...


----------



## HoytShtr2 (Jan 3, 2008)

I can't believe you guys thought that 45 people shot 300 with 30X. I had a buddy call me last night and tell me that. I told him he was crazy and something was wrong with the site. [email protected] it is tough always being right.


----------



## rgauvin (Feb 20, 2007)

anyone able to explain the categories for me? A women I know are Olympic recurve shooters appear to be classified "Classic Limited Flights" and appear to be shooting with men, yet a man I know that shoots olympic recurve is in "Classic Limited Male Championship" ??


----------



## JAS_65 (Feb 1, 2010)

:mg: Some awesome scores.. 300- 29x's insane.. So how many folks from AT are in Vegas shooting ? And what time is the live feed gonna be on ? would love to watch some of it. 

Thanks..


----------



## erikbarnes25197 (Mar 26, 2006)

4 way tie for first right now 600 57 x's

Chance, Jesse, Braden, Reo
Congrats guys!


----------



## TH30060X (Jan 7, 2006)

Where can I get todays x count's. the nfaa website is not updated from yesterday and the easton.com link just shows the total x count from both days?


----------



## My-Time (Mar 21, 2009)

Here are the results for day 2. 

http://www.ianseo.net/TourData/2010/48/IC.xml


----------



## trinibob (Mar 10, 2004)

sweet


----------



## wyoming4x4 (Mar 16, 2009)

*wyoming shooters!*

Hope jeremy terhune shoots awesome. Gillette wyo shooter.


----------



## ILOVE3D (Feb 4, 2009)

*Flight shooting times*

Does anybody there know what times the different flights shoot Sunday? I can't find it on the nfaa site and it is about 45 minute drive back there to find out? Looking for flight D, thanks


----------



## TomK (Jul 24, 2002)

erikbarnes25197 said:


> 4 way tie for first right now 600 57 x's
> 
> Chance, Jesse, Braden, Reo
> Congrats guys!


Actually there is a 22 way tie for first place right now as Xs don't count at this stage for the pro shooters. That being so, 57 Xs is still freakin' crazy good shooting.:mg:


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

HoytShtr2 said:


> I can't believe you guys thought that 45 people shot 300 with 30X. I had a buddy call me last night and tell me that. I told him he was crazy and something was wrong with the site. [email protected] it is tough always being right.


Maybe you would've believed it when you looked on the NFAA page and that is what it said:smile: It's fixed now though


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

2 Hoyts 1 Mathews and a PSE sitting at 57 x's. :slice:


----------



## craigos (Aug 29, 2005)

seems like this website is down ...


----------



## ChargerSarge (Nov 17, 2008)

*Michael Braden?*

What happened? He only scored an 88 on day two...equipment problems? Hope all is OK.


----------



## SD74D (Jul 11, 2006)

craigos said:


> seems like this website is down ...


x2...i havent got it to work since yesterday


----------



## TH30060X (Jan 7, 2006)

ChargerSarge said:


> What happened? He only scored an 88 on day two...equipment problems? Hope all is OK.


wow i just noticed that. something had to happen to his equiment and wasn't able to fix it in his time allowed for repairs. That sucks


----------



## TH30060X (Jan 7, 2006)

does anyobdy know what time pro freestyle shoot today? I cant wait to watch the shoot off. My boy Ben Cleland is still sitting pretty good.


----------



## SD74D (Jul 11, 2006)

TH30060X said:


> wow i just noticed that. something had to happen to his equiment and wasn't able to fix it in his time allowed for repairs. That sucks


Don't most pro's bring a backup bow for this exact reason ?


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

TH30060X said:


> does anyobdy know what time pro freestyle shoot today? I cant wait to watch the shoot off. My boy Ben Cleland is still sitting pretty good.


Normally, the CHAMPIONSHIP Divisions shoot the last line; something around 2PM or thereabouts.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## TH30060X (Jan 7, 2006)

SD74D said:


> Don't most pro's bring a backup bow for this exact reason ?


you thing that would be the case. but who knows


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

So what about that lucky dog rule. Are the 599 guys shooting off with the 600 guys?


----------



## Kurt D. (Jul 3, 2007)

We apologize for the technical difficulties.. we are working out the problems.


----------



## wyoming4x4 (Mar 16, 2009)

*wyoming shooter hangin tough!!*



wyoming4x4 said:


> Hope jeremy terhune shoots awesome. Gillette wyo shooter.


 Jeremy terhune 9th place hangin tough! Strange things happen on the line and can be anybody's game in the end with top 10 shooters. I love archery drama. Like to see josh schaff billings and rob morgan shoot great also. Just checkin in and talk to ya'll later.


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Live Vegas streaming video now

click herehttp://www.teamoverkill.net


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

So the shootoff scores ought to start showing up on the easton webpage about 3pm central time?


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

Hinkelmonster said:


> Live Vegas streaming video now
> 
> click herehttp://www.teamoverkill.net


how do we become a member so we can chat. I can't find a register link


----------



## JDIII (Jan 19, 2010)

asa_low12 said:


> how do we become a member so we can chat. I can't find a register link


Don't have to be a member to chat. Just click on the box that reads "click here to enter chat" and enter a "chat name" and you will be able to chat.


----------



## Kurt D. (Jul 3, 2007)

Server is back up.. I am getting ready to add more pro interviews.. Stay Tuned!


----------



## Stroketech (Jul 20, 2009)

Am I missing something? I looked at the Easton site and they have day 3 scores up but they are considerably lower then the first 2 days? I thought the big guys havent even shot today yet?


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

If I read the scores right, Reo just missed one.... Pardon my french if I'm wrong. Fourteen with 900 and I think 22 with 899


----------



## Stroketech (Jul 20, 2009)

Ok, I just checked again and they have it changed. I was under the assumption though they didnt shoot till this after noon. Well Hopefully they video the shootoff again.


----------



## sven (Feb 10, 2003)

JDIII said:


> Don't have to be a member to chat. Just click on the box that reads "click here to enter chat" and enter a "chat name" and you will be able to chat.


Is the vegas cam working, all I see is a black screen

Or isn't it working ?


----------



## BOW4UM (Jan 25, 2009)

Braden Gellenthien 300 29x on day 3... new vegas record 900 86x!!!

GO MATHEWS!!!


----------



## Kurt D. (Jul 3, 2007)

If any of you noticed problems with the links to the pro shooter interviews, I've fixed them.. Make sure to check them out if you havent!


----------



## DHawk2 (Feb 18, 2007)

My computer is down...great timing!...can anyone post a list of the guys in the final shoot off please?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

how much longer til shoot off?


----------



## JovenPadaguan (Dec 6, 2004)

DHawk2 said:


> My computer is down...great timing!...can anyone post a list of the guys in the final shoot off please?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


1 14A GELLENTHIEN Braden CM USA 300 300 300 0 900 90 86 
2 14B BEAUBOUEF Chance USA 300 300 300 0 900 90 85 
3 15A BROADWATER Jesse CM USA 300 300 300 0 900 90 84 
3 15B COUSINS Dave CM USA 300 300 300 0 900 90 84 
5 16A OOSTERLINCK Chris USA 300 300 300 0 900 90 79 
6 16B PHELPS Jacob USA 300 300 300 0 900 90 78 
7 17A CLELAND Ben USA 300 300 300 0 900 90 77 
7 17B TRILLUS Dietmar CM CAN 300 300 300 0 900 90 77 
9 18A GRIMWOOD Liam CM GBR 300 300 300 0 900 90 76 
10 18B BOE Morten NOR 300 300 300 0 900 90 73 
11 19A GRESHOCK Jedd USA 300 300 300 0 900 90 71 
12 19B POLING Mark USA 300 300 300 0 900 90 68 
13 20A HELLAND Bryan USA 300 300 300 0 900 90 65


----------



## BigEves34 (May 9, 2007)

sweet!! anyone know what time the shoot off starts? and time zone please!


----------



## medwaycowboy (Aug 25, 2009)

Man thats gotta suck for Reo, One arrow and hes not in the shootoff, But thats Vegas for ya:darkbeer:


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

medwaycowboy said:


> Man thats gotta suck for Reo, One arrow and hes not in the shootoff, But thats Vegas for ya:darkbeer:


It hasta suck for the other 18 shooters that only missed ONE arrow, too.

Wonder how far the 'lucky dog', Jimmy Butts got in the shoot down? He has to WIN IT ALL to get any cash at all! He won't butt anyone else out of their money payout unless he WINS THE SHOOTDOWN...if he doesn't, he gets nothing.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## ETR (Jan 22, 2009)

whats the deal wit michael bradens 88 on day 2.... what happend??


----------



## Apache33 (Feb 22, 2010)

Sweet...this is better than TV


----------



## JDIII (Jan 19, 2010)

Win for Dietmar Trillus?


----------



## ETR (Jan 22, 2009)

dietmar trillus wit tha winnnn. i wantd chancee soo badd good shooting to all


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Live Interview with Jess Broadwater click this link


----------



## Bowjoe1972 (Oct 29, 2008)

Hinkelmonster said:


> Live Interview with Jess Broadwater click this link


I dont see it ???


----------



## Kale (Jul 29, 2007)

etr said:


> dietmar trillus wit tha winnnn. I wantd chancee soo badd good shooting to all


goooo canada goooo!!!


----------



## medwaycowboy (Aug 25, 2009)

DIETMAR!!!! WHOOT CANADA! (except for olympic hockey)


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Jesse 2nd, Chance 3rd.

Interesting finish: PSE, HOYT, PSE...HMMMMMMM

Also, Dietmar is in his early 50's in age, too. He's been wanting this for a long, long, time.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## DHawk2 (Feb 18, 2007)

Dietmar is shooting for PSE now? I didn't know he left Mathew's.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mrolex77 (Nov 1, 2008)

DHawk2 said:


> Dietmar is shooting for PSE now? I didn't know he left Mathew's.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh yeah it was in the works...We shoot with him and one day he showed up fully rigged with Pse gear!! Gotta go where the money is when you shoot for a living!! Seems that no matter what he shoots he goes to the X!!


----------



## mrolex77 (Nov 1, 2008)

*Anybody have any video footage of the Shoot off??*


----------



## bowtroll (Mar 21, 2005)

a little bit...kinda choppy..site was really bogged down with users on the live feed

www.teamoverkill.net

give the vids time to load...buffering takes a while...but most of the audio is good


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

would someone please spell dietmar's name correctly on the vegas page... omg...lol


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

bowtroll said:


> a little bit...kinda choppy..site was really bogged down with users on the live feed
> 
> www.teamoverkill.net
> 
> give the vids time to load...buffering takes a while...but most of the audio is good


Why no INTERVIEW with the winner of the event? They were tripping over themselves to interview SECOND PLACE, however? Everyone on the chat when the shoot off and waiting for awards was hollaring for Jesse B and an interview..but why not Dietmar; afterall, he WON the event!

Isn't that sorta like, impolite or something? Surely there must be a good reason that the WINNER wasn't gaga'd and goo-goo'd over for an interview the way 2nd place was?

OR...maybe I didn't watch it far enough?

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

field14 said:


> Why no INTERVIEW with the winner of the event? They were tripping over themselves to interview SECOND PLACE, however? Everyone on the chat when the shoot off and waiting for awards was hollaring for Jesse B and an interview..but why not Dietmar; afterall, he WON the event!
> 
> Isn't that sorta like, impolite or something? Surely there must be a good reason that the WINNER wasn't gaga'd and goo-goo'd over for an interview the way 2nd place was?
> 
> ...


Come on, Field.
You know darn well why ! 
Nobody wants some old not so good looking guy to win.
Everyone wants someone that's young and looks better to win or interview.
It's the American way ! :usa2:


----------



## bowtroll (Mar 21, 2005)

field14 said:


> Why no INTERVIEW with the winner of the event? They were tripping over themselves to interview SECOND PLACE, however? Everyone on the chat when the shoot off and waiting for awards was hollaring for Jesse B and an interview..but why not Dietmar; afterall, he WON the event!
> 
> Isn't that sorta like, impolite or something? Surely there must be a good reason that the WINNER wasn't gaga'd and goo-goo'd over for an interview the way 2nd place was?
> 
> ...


Heres why from my end...
1. Jesse is a long time friend and I felt comfortable asking him for an interview...

2. He didnt quite have the crowd around him.

3. We r from Md. and alot of Md. folks were watching.

4. I dont get paid 2 do this...its just for fun


----------



## V.A.S.A (Mar 31, 2009)

*they did interview Teitmar*



Sagittarius said:


> Come on, Field.
> You know darn well why !
> Nobody wants some old not so good looking guy to win.
> Everyone wants someone that's young and looks better to win or interview.
> It's the American way ! :usa2:


They did interview him....YOu have to watch the entire shootoff video.....you will see Tim Gillingham walk up to him and say...Congrats a Puncher finally won it...I cant believe a puncher won it.....And hey congrats to Brian Helland for making it to the shootoff...Gotta love those TrueSpot Scopes.

Congrats to all of the shooters that made it to Vegas.


----------



## nogg (Sep 2, 2006)

anyone else having trouble viewing video from vegas?


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

V.A.S.A said:


> They did interview him....YOu have to watch the entire shootoff video.....you will see Tim Gillingham walk up to him and say...Congrats a Puncher finally won it...I cant believe a puncher won it.....And hey congrats to Brian Helland for making it to the shootoff...Gotta love those TrueSpot Scopes.
> 
> Congrats to all of the shooters that made it to Vegas.


Good deal. I guess I didn't watch along far enough. I stand corrected.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

nogg said:


> anyone else having trouble viewing video from vegas?


It freezes up and stops after the practice round on my computer


----------



## V.A.S.A (Mar 31, 2009)

*No problems with any video here,...*

*I cannot believe they misspelled Deitmar's Name...I was like doesnt his name have a D in the beginning ???LOL.....well congrats to Deitmar nonetheless.....and hey good to see a wrist strap release shooter win...Michael Braden shoots one and he shoots his good too. Did anyone hear why he had an 88 ?? what in the world happened ??? I was stunned to see that. Michael Braden is a great guy....Hope all is well. Congrats again to all of the Vegas 2010 shooters !!!*


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

V.A.S.A said:


> *I cannot believe they misspelled Deitmar's Name...I was like doesnt his name have a D in the beginning ???LOL.....well congrats to Deitmar nonetheless.....and hey good to see a wrist strap release shooter win...Michael Braden shoots one and he shoots his good too. Did anyone hear why he had an 88 ?? what in the world happened ??? I was stunned to see that. Michael Braden is a great guy....Hope all is well. Congrats again to all of the Vegas 2010 shooters !!!*


*

Notice that, like the true professional he is, Michael Branden came back and shot his full round on Sunday even though he didn't stand a chance of winning a thing. This speaks very, very highly of Michael Braden.

I know many, many shooters would have just "bagged it in" and not finished up at all.

Way to go Michael Branden!

field14 (Tom D.)*


----------



## bejovial (Mar 29, 2008)

*Dietmar (not Tietmar) Trillus*



archerdad said:


> would someone please spell dietmar's name correctly on the vegas page... omg...lol


:mg: Dietmar's name is still Not Fixed on Vegas Page http://www.archeryhistory.com/vegas2010 :mg:


----------



## Flint Hills Tex (Nov 3, 2008)

Great to have some video coverage! How about some of the recurve action on video, too, please?


----------



## V.A.S.A (Mar 31, 2009)

*True mettle.*



field14 said:


> Notice that, like the true professional he is, Michael Branden came back and shot his full round on Sunday even though he didn't stand a chance of winning a thing. This speaks very, very highly of Michael Braden.
> 
> I know many, many shooters would have just "bagged it in" and not finished up at all.
> 
> ...


*That shows the kind of determination and drive it takes to compete at that level. He is a great archer and a good guy to match...He and his wife were both very friendly at the Outdoor Nationals in 2009...and at lancaster too. was a pleasure to meet and chat with them both.*


----------



## BigCnyn (Nov 5, 2008)

*Braden*

What did happen?


----------



## Indy Bucks (Feb 3, 2010)

field14 said:


> Notice that, like the true professional he is, Michael Branden came back and shot his full round on Sunday even though he didn't stand a chance of winning a thing. This speaks very, very highly of Michael Braden.
> 
> I know many, many shooters would have just "bagged it in" and not finished up at all.
> 
> ...





V.A.S.A said:


> *That shows the kind of determination and drive it takes to compete at that level. He is a great archer and a good guy to match...He and his wife were both very friendly at the Outdoor Nationals in 2009...and at lancaster too. was a pleasure to meet and chat with them both.*



Ditto !!! Thats how you finish with your head held high. Bravo !!


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

> Dietmar's name is still Not Fixed on Vegas Page


These are the things you can expect when you don't follow "the script." 

Trust me. I know. 

John.


----------



## Saint555 (Dec 5, 2008)

*World Archery Festival & Vegas Shoot 2010 Video*

World Archery Festival & Vegas Shoot video is now available:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yZ3twWEBwaU


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

That was pathetic.:sad:


----------



## ArcherWolf (Oct 6, 2004)

The video on archeryhistory is about as watered down as it could get too.


----------



## 97Vortec (Jan 22, 2007)

ArcherWolf said:


> The video on archeryhistory is about as watered down as it could get too.


I agree.. Any chance for a Hi res version like in past years?


----------



## Montana girl (Jun 16, 2008)

Ok so did any one wonder why there was a shoot of for second place?? I thought that you shoot untill a winner is determined and then if there are same scores shot after the winner is determined it goes by x count. Im not trying to say that Jessie didnt get second or anything i am just confused on the rule... Watching the crowed and shooters after Detmar shot, the general assumptoin was that the shoot was done and Chance got second because he had a more x's???? Does anyone know the official ruling for this?? ?? ??


----------



## Kurt D. (Jul 3, 2007)

I'll get a high res version for you guys after a bit.. We had problems with the server crashing at the beginning because the vendor videos were High Res.. I didn't want the server crashing again from the same problem..

K


----------



## archeryisme (May 22, 2006)

In the Championship Div. all ties for 1st, 2nd, and 3rd are shot off. After Dietmar won then the other two were tied at 29 and had to have a shoot-off for 2nd, place.


----------



## ArcherWolf (Oct 6, 2004)

97Vortec said:


> I agree.. Any chance for a Hi res version like in past years?


I was reffering to the chopping to condense it down to 20 minutes. It may be blas'e for those who attended but the rest of us would really like to see every detail of the event. And yes, Hi res would be nice as well.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Shooting off for 2nd place in the Vegas tournament after losing out on 1st is like picking up a piece of leftover :slice: in the garbage. :thumbs_do


----------



## dave1280 (Feb 8, 2010)

thanks for sharing.........


----------



## aussiearcher (May 22, 2002)

Sagittarius said:


> Shooting off for 2nd place in the Vegas tournament after losing out on 1st is like picking up a piece of leftover :slice: in the garbage. :thumbs_do


and you would know this feeling, how??...like when do you accomplish this amaizingly shallow feat.


----------



## lane preston (Mar 31, 2005)

*10's ans x's*

they had an error when they first started posting scores. everyone that shot a 300 was listed as shooting 30 x's. but that was soon corrected.


----------



## Gogo6969 (Feb 24, 2010)

yes!


----------



## Shawndeer74 (Feb 22, 2005)

*Congrats*

Congrats to Kevin Shaw on second place in compound unlimited flight 1. Hope to see you monday at blackhawk.


----------



## JTW Jr (Aug 21, 2007)

Thanks to all that took time to shoot & edit the video. Love that recurve action !


----------



## cliarcher (Jan 25, 2006)

Sagittarius said:


> Shooting off for 2nd place in the Vegas tournament after losing out on 1st is like picking up a piece of leftover :slice: in the garbage. :thumbs_do


the differance between second & third. $5400 for second $2250 for third. that is some mighty fine garbage there fighting for.:thumbs_up


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

aussiearcher said:


> and you would know this feeling, how??...like when do you accomplish this amaizingly shallow feat.


No, not from Archery but from competing with handguns.
Coming in second is like death when you're used to winning. :thumbs_do


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

cliarcher said:


> the differance between second & third. $5400 for second $2250 for third. that is some mighty fine garbage there fighting for.:thumbs_up


It would not be about the money to me, not in the least !!!

Here are 3 quotes I remember in life and believe in them totally !

1."If you're number 1, you're the best, if you're number 2, you're nothing" Billy Ray Smith

2. "Winning isn't everything, it's the only thing" Vince Lombardi

3. "No second place winner" Bill Jordan

Ask the Indianapolis Colts how they feel about coming in second !


----------



## aussiearcher (May 22, 2002)

Sagittarius said:


> It would not be about the money to me; not in the least !!!
> 
> Here are 3 quotes I remember in life and believe in them totally !
> 
> ...


Maybe so....but there is also my favorite..."winners loose more often"

Meaning pretty much that there is always someone better somewhere and there is only one number 1 spot...
You must first know how to loose gracefully in order to appreciate winning with dignity..


----------



## lane preston (Mar 31, 2005)

*2nd*



aussiearcher said:


> Maybe so....but there is also my favorite..."winners loose more often"
> 
> Meaning pretty much that there is always someone better somewhere and there is only one number 1 spot...
> You must first know how to loose gracefully in order to appreciate winning with dignity..


thats right!


----------



## cliarcher (Jan 25, 2006)

Sagittarius said:


> It would not be about the money to me, not in the least !!!
> 
> Here are 3 quotes I remember in life and believe in them totally !
> 
> ...


if you are that focused on only winning you will not be having fun. and for me having fun is first and formost. sure shooting good and winning is fun but the guy that does his or her best on that given day and still has fun will be hard to bring down.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

aussiearcher said:


> Maybe so....but there is also my favorite..."winners loose more often"
> 
> Meaning pretty much that there is always someone better somewhere and there is only one number 1 spot...
> You must first know how to loose gracefully in order to appreciate winning with dignity..


I agree with you that one should lose gracefully and I always have outwardly.
But, I would lay odds that every archer that qualified for the shoot off after 3 days of shooting a perfect 900 was very disappointed not to have won.
Except for Dietmar, of course. 
Some took it well but some were hurting inside more than they will ever admit.
But, like you said, only one number 1 spot so what can you do. 
Hey, "only one number 1 spot"; that sounds like another good quote about winning. :thumbs_up


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Yepper, I was taught to ALWAYS look at things this way:

In ANY competitive endeavor, there are those that haven't been beaten, and there are those that are going to be beaten, and ALL OF THEM end up in the latter category. The difference is just that most of them end up in the latter category sooner than the few others.

I remember when I was playing semi-pro racquetball, a young whipper-snapper came up to me just prior to us playing in the finals at a smaller tournament. He said to me, "I'm going to kick your ever-lovin' arse, old man." I looked at him and said, "Be my guest, cuz if you don't, then there are plenty around that are going to." He gave me the funniest look and was caught speechless.
I won that match in two games by the way: 15-12, and 15-2. By the middle of the second game he was so frustrated that his "Jack rabbit" maneuvers weren't making it easy for him that he was skipping almost everything he hit. So much for the "arse kicking" hahaha.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## Montana girl (Jun 16, 2008)

I Think that it would be a great honnor to be second or third in Vegas... Placing in vegas is a HUGE accomplisment. When you place second or third in vegas then you can talk about how you wish you were first....... Untill then maybe you should keep your opinions to yourself... those are my friends you are talking about.... THANKS


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Placing 2nd or 3rd is fine if you don't mind that no one will ever remember your name.


----------



## springy (Feb 9, 2007)

*needs to built up*

im a target archer but compared to other sports there is hardly any reacognition only with your peers in archery the rest of the country could care less what do you guys think you dont see an archer on david letterman or opra or going to the white house lets get it some more any ideas lets hear um just thought id throw it out there did canada have a parade for ditmar i dont think so or maybe he will meet the queen ya right its a shame


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

*Archers watching archers.*

You're right about that, Springy. 
For the last several years, I have watched the shoot off at the NFAA indoor tournament.
The general public is never there to watch; the archers in the shoot off have only their peers to watch them try to win the tournament.
If an extremely painful to watch boring game like Golf made it big, why not archery ?


----------



## aussiearcher (May 22, 2002)

Sagittarius said:


> Placing 2nd or 3rd is fine if you don't mind that no one will ever remember your name.


"Victory might be shallow if not for the magnitude of our competition"

I'm certain Ditmar will remember to his deathbed, the awesome archers he was able to better on the day in Vegas 2010. (unless his dementia worsen)


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

aussiearcher said:


> "Victory might be shallow if not for the magnitude of our competition"
> 
> I'm certain Ditmar will remember to his deathbed, the awesome archers he was able to better on the day in Vegas 2010. (unless his dementia worsen)


He can always download a copy of the shoot off to help him remember.


----------



## aussiearcher (May 22, 2002)

Sagittarius said:


> He can always download a copy of the shoot off to help him remember.


Does Canada have the internet yet::shade:


----------



## Ravenshorn (Nov 1, 2006)

*Memories*



Sagittarius said:


> Placing 2nd or 3rd is fine if you don't mind that no one will ever remember your name.


I came in 106th and I can still remember my name.... hahaha! You gotta start somewhere. If you don't compete you'll never win. :teeth:

Vegas 2010 was a great experience (greatly improved over 1997 when we last attended). Hope life's twists and turns allows us to attend more often.


----------



## Dilligaf (Dec 25, 2005)

Can anyone post a link to the vegas photo's and videos.
I have searched and can find photo's back to 2007 but can't find 2010.


----------



## ArcherWolf (Oct 6, 2004)

All of the shooters that made it to the shoot off, If they are 100% honest with thier selves, should be happy with where they placed. They are all incredibly talented. 

Thier accomplishments should not be diminished simply because they didn't take first place. Don't get me wrong, I like first place as much as anyone else but I can also recognize the hard work it takes for the winner to beat me and be happy for them for it.


----------



## EagleI79 (Jan 14, 2010)

*wow*



Sagittarius said:


> Placing 2nd or 3rd is fine if you don't mind that no one will ever remember your name.


I would never want to have a conversation with you in person.....Really, Wow.

And why won't the link to the Vegas stuff load...is the sight down?


----------



## EagleI79 (Jan 14, 2010)

*Awesome!*

I just watched some video on YouTube mostly recurve...Awesome!!! Man I have shot Trad for like 10 years now (and compound) and never even thought to look at the recurve game. I think that it has to do with zero FITA shoots around here but man that was freakn cool. Heck I am still young I just might have to try that.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

The videos work fine if you scroll down far enough to see them. :darkbeer:
http://www.archeryhistory.com/vegas2010/


----------



## romantic123 (Mar 2, 2010)

EagleI79 said:


> I would never want to have a conversation with you in person.....Really, Wow.
> 
> And why won't the link to the Vegas stuff load...is the sight down?


:darkbeer:


----------

